# Je vends tous mes produits Apple, y'en a ras le bol !



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un utilisateur mac depuis un an, et je commence à en avoir ras le bol des produits de merde que fait Apple et leur politique à la con.

Apple c'est un système fermé, ils ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez, leurs produits n'ont rien, mais alors rien avoir avec les standards du marcher, et ça complique tout, ils ne pensent qu'à bloquer tout ce qu'on pourrait faire avec.

J'ai :
- une souris mighty mouse, la souris la plus pourris qu'il n'ai jamais existé.
- Un iphone qui est capable de faire plein de choses, mais dont les fonctionnalités sont bloquées. Et qui est toujours en panne, qui est associable car il ne veux pas comuniquer avec les autres téléphones.
- Un macbook pro qui n'est compatible avec rien, et qui s'avère, au finale, pas plus fiable qu'un PC. J'en suis à mon second macbook en 1 an, le premier étant une belle saloperie.
- un ipod classique qui a 3 ans et qui est le seul produit valable de chez Apple, bref Apple c'était bien, mais ça devient de plus en plus nul !!!!!! 


Je vais retourner chez les PC avec leur systèmes ouverts sur tout, mais j'hésite encore entre Windows qui est une saloperie aussi mais pas raciste contairement à mac OS.
Ou bien Linux, avec lequel il faut avoir un doctora d'informatique pour le faire fonctionner.


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

Abandonne l'informatique alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Et un caca nerveux, un.


----------



## huexley (23 Février 2010)

Aski a dit:


> Abandonne l'informatique alors ...



Vu que c'est une oeuvre de charité je t'offre 12 euros pour le MacBook Pro, le port étant à ta charge (parceque y'a pas écrit la poste hein ;D)


----------



## tombom (23 Février 2010)

cooool !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Février 2010)

Ok t'as des problèmes avec certains de tes appareils, pourtant tu as acheté ces produits en toute connaissance de cause.

Oui, Apple est un système plutôt fermé, mais toute chose égale par ailleurs, c'est plus ouvert que ce qui existe sur PC : les efforts de compatibilité des fichiers et des données ont progressé de manière importante. Cette argumentation qui pouvait être très forte avec le système 7 n'est plus aussi vrai (et 7 c'est un système d'exploitation pour mac ... il y a plus de 10 ans... lol)

Oui, il y a aussi des problèmes matériels sur Mac, notamment sur les portables.

Oui, l'Iphone est bloqué, mais cela est autant le jeu d'Apple que des Opérateurs.

Non, nul produit n'est parfait.... On n'est pas plus heureux parce que l'on acheté un Mac, pour ma part les intérêts principaux tiennent dans le fait qu'avec un Mac je parviens à faire plus de choses qu'avec un PC à effort égal, et que l'intégration Iphone, Mac est très confortable. De toute manière j'ai pas le talent pour mettre en oeuvre des applis qui ne sont pas celles du circuit officiel.


----------



## dool (23 Février 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Vu que c'est une oeuvre de charité je t'offre 12 euros pour le MacBook Pro, le port étant à ta charge (parceque y'a pas écrit la poste hein ;D)



Boh ! Tiens ! Tu nous le referas à combien celui là ??


----------



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

Je trouve qu'Apple se la pete un peu trop. Les dirigeants de chez Apple devraient un peu redescendre sur terre, ils ne se sentent plus pisser.

C'est quand même la seuls marque à avoir imposé son propre forfait téléphonique !!
Il n'y a qu'à voir leur pubs: 
"PC: bonjour je suis un PC  !
MAC: Et moi je sui un Mac.
MAC: toi PC t'es une grosse merde, je suis le meilleur, le plus mieux..."
Il a pas les chevilles qui enflent un peu !!

Ils en viennent même à descendre la concurrence !!

Et puis les vendeurs de mac on un état d'esprit qui me déplait par dessus tout, tout le temps à faire leurs malins, ce ne sont pas des vendeurs, juste des guignole qui se contentent de dire: "ouais c'est bien, c'est le top, y'as pas mieux!!"

Mais aucun argument de vente.


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

huexley a dit:


> Vu que c'est une oeuvre de charité je t'offre 12 euros pour le MacBook Pro, le port étant à ta charge (parceque y'a pas écrit la poste hein ;D)



Je prend !!!


----------



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

Tiens, et bien à l'instant même, ma souris vient de cesser de fonctionner !!

Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est plus fiable qu'un PC !


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Tiens, et bien à l'instant même, ma souris vient de cesser de fonctionner !!
> 
> Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est plus fiable qu'un PC !



C'est vrai qu'un produit Apple, ça ne tombe jamais en panne ... 
Tu as du tomber sur une mauvais série ...


----------



## tombom (23 Février 2010)

depuis quand une souris a un rapport avec "PC", et donc Mac (ce que tu assimiles a windows en plus )


----------



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

j'ai pas compris le sens de ta phrase !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h16 ----------




Aski a dit:


> C'est qu'un produit Apple, ça ne tombe jamais en panne ...
> Tu as du tomber sur une mauvais série ...



Jamais en panne !!
Tu me fait bien rire là !!

ça a peut-être moins de merdes qu'un PC sous Vista. Mais arrêtez de dire que ça ne merde jamais !
C'est ça que je reproche aux vendeur et utilisateurs de produits Apple, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas objectifs, ils n'avouent jamais qu'ils ont des merdes avec leur appareils.


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

Ma réponse était ironique ...


----------



## ÉB (23 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur mac depuis un an, et je commence à en avoir ras le bol des produits de merde que fait Apple et leur politique à la con.



C'était déjà le cas il y a un an, non ?
Tu sais, à l'époque où tu as dû te vanter autour de toi que jamais plus tu ne retournerais sur Windows, que Apple, c'était autre chose, etc.



Libre à toi de remette en question ton choix d'il y a un an, mais ce que tu décris existait déjà, chacun en conclura ce qu'il voudra. 

Adieu


----------



## tombom (23 Février 2010)

par rapport a ma phrase : on parle de fiabilité de Pc vs Mac, pour l'ordinateur, meme plutot l'Os.
mais comment peux tu dire "Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est plus fiable qu'un PC" alors que on parle d'une souris... t'aurai pris une logitech, elle aurait pu tomber en panne, et tu aurais dit " apple c'est pas fiable par rapport a Pc  " ?


----------



## boodou (23 Février 2010)

Vend tout ton matos, mais viens pas nous casser les couilles avec ça ici, on en a rien à battre de tes prises de tête à deux balle.


----------



## tombom (23 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Vend tout ton matos, mais viens pas nous casser les couilles avec ça ici, on en a rien à battre de tes prises de tête à deux balle.



tendu ? enervé excédé ? rooooh y'a pas de quoi !


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Vend tout ton matos, mais viens pas nous casser les couilles avec ça ici, on en a rien à battre de tes prises de tête à deux balle.


Waouh, cela commence à voler bas sur ce topic


----------



## rizoto (23 Février 2010)

Barman une bière et des cacahouètes


----------



## tophe630 (23 Février 2010)

ça me fait rire tous ces cons qui possèdent des produits de merde, et qui en sont content !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Qu'est ce que tu penses des planches à repasser ?


----------



## Aski (23 Février 2010)

Au premier post tu était en colère, maintenant tu ris. Heureux de t'avoir redonné le sourire ...


----------



## zosodesbois (23 Février 2010)

Bon fais péter le lien vers l'annonce où tu vend ton Matos, le Macbook Pro m'intéresse fortement mais on perd du temps avec ton caca mou là.


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis un utilisateur mac depuis un an, et je commence à en avoir ras le bol des produits de merde que fait Apple et leur politique à la con.
> 
> ...




Putain mais tuez-le quoi 
*PENDEZ-LE PAR LES COUILLES ! *


----------



## boodou (23 Février 2010)

*EH ! TA GUEULE LE CON AVEC TES PRODUITS DE MERDE !!!*


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> (...)
> C'est ça que je reproche aux vendeur et utilisateurs de produits Apple, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas objectifs, ils n'avouent jamais qu'ils ont des merdes avec leur appareils.


Je l'adore celle-là.

Sur un forum à vocation essentiellement technique, il fallait oser.


----------



## FlnY (23 Février 2010)

ah un bon vieux retour dans le passé ou les antivirus étaient indispensables , ou le système ne repondait plus parce qu'il y a trop d'appli ouvertes, les autorisations incessantes . 

ah que c bon de retourner sous windob mdrrr


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

surtout que en plus sur le forum, ya potentiellement et statistiquement plus de monde qui poste pour un soucis que pour dire que ca va mal... 
quand ca va bien , c'est normal, mais quand ca va plus, alors la c'est plus du tout normal et tout le monde gueule !! mais faut aussi "feliciter" quand ca marche non ?
et si on compte le nombre de produit apple vendu, je pense que meme en reunissant tous les membre de tous les forums Mac, on est loin du nombre total d'utilisateur de produit marqués de la pomme...


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

je monte a 17 euros pour le mac book pro 23 avec l'iphone.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> je monte a 17 euros pour le mac book pro 23 avec l'iphone.



Tu devrais avoir honte d'essayer de profiter de la faiblesse d'autrui. Il est évident que tophe630 est un être diminué qui n'a pas présentement tout son entendement.


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> tophe360 est un être diminué


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

tombom a dit:


>



Quelqu'un qui poste ça n'a pas toute sa raison :



> Je vais retourner chez les PC avec leur systèmes ouverts sur tout, mais j'hésite encore entre Windows qui est une saloperie aussi mais pas raciste contairement à mac OS.
> Ou bien Linux, avec lequel il faut avoir un doctora d'informatique pour le faire fonctionner.


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu devrais avoir honte d'essayer de profiter de la faiblesse d'autrui. Il est évident que tophe360 est un être diminué qui n'a pas présentement tout son entendement.



wai tu dit cela par ce que tu peut pas monté au dessus de 27 euros 

non s'est rigolo car j'ai pris le même coup de geule il y a 7-8 ans, mais dans l'autre sens, j'ai fait volé (et se n est pas une image) mon pc et je suis partie a la fnac avec mon carnet de chèque. je suis rentré avec un mac (et un crédit aussi car j'avais pas trop de tune).

pour info linux n'es pas si compliqué que cela s'est même très simple j'ai passer mon papa dessus il y a 1 ans et il s'y est fait en 1 semaine.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> wai tu dit cela par ce que tu peut pas monté au dessus de 27 euros
> 
> (...)



J'irai jusqu'à 30. Au-delà je ne mange plus que des pâtes.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

tophe vas prendre tes médoc' mon gars, t'es pas bien là! 

allez hop hop ! :hosto:


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

je parie son MBP que demain il va voire tous les message et dre que de toute facon, sur ce forum on est trop con, et qu'il va voir ailleurs... (J'AI GAGNE UN MBP !!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

tombom a dit:


> je parie son MBP que demain il va voire tous les message et dre que de toute facon, sur ce forum on est trop con, et qu'il va voir ailleurs... (J'AI GAGNE UN MBP !!!!)



C'est la saisons des frustrés en moment.
Il y en a un beau qui nous a quitté récemment.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Je peux payer en couronnes suèdoises ?
Parce que ça m'arrangerait 

Tu prends les frais de ports à ta charge ou pas ?
Merci


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'irai jusqu'à 30. Au-delà je ne mange plus que des pâtes.


Dilemme. Je voulais proposer une enchère de 31  mais je ne veux pas te condamner à Rivoire & Carret pendant un mois


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

On est entrain de le perdre.
Infirmiers :hosto:


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

35 euros et une paire de chaussette (sale) ou 30 et une paire de chaussette (propre)


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> On est entrain de le perdre.
> Infirmiers :hosto:



J'allais le dire. :modo:

Steve Jobs l'a tuer.


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

j'en ai mare des utilisateurs de mac, ils ne font rien pour aider, ne sont pas objectifs, ça me gonfle


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Mais c'est un énorme caca nerveux qu'il nous fait.
Il est entrain de chier dans tout le forum.

Je pense que demain matin un compte de plus sera fermé.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> ils ne font rien pour aider


Là cest injuste :mouais:
Quand je pense au nombre de fois où on ma tiré daffaire sur ce forum, on a répondu patiemment à mes questions  parfois neuneu :rose: , réexpliqué Moi je dis vive Mac Gé, merci à ceux qui mont aidé et aux admins


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Là cest injuste :mouais:
> Quand je pense au nombre de fois où on ma tiré daffaire sur ce forum, on a répondu patiemment à mes questions  parfois neuneu :rose: , réexpliqué Moi je dis vive Mac Gé, merci à ceux qui mont aidé et aux admins



idem .


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais c'est un énorme caca nerveux qu'il nous fait.
> Il est entrain de chier dans tout le forum.
> 
> Je pense que demain matin un compte de plus sera fermé.




RIEN A FOUTRE  VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS DE TOUTE FACON


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> RIEN A FOUTRE  VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS DE TOUTE FACON



merci de ta participation et a bientôt. (et tu rendras le mots de passe a la personne don tu a piqué le compte car il vas pas être contemp)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'allais le dire. :modo:
> 
> Steve Jobs l'a tuer.



Mais Steve Ballmer va le ressusciter 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W8GRQHsAVjI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W8GRQHsAVjI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> RIEN A FOUTRE  VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS DE TOUTE FACON


De quel droit tu nous insultes ? Personne ne ta insulté il me semble 

Ça devient pénible


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> De quel droit tu nous insultes ? Personne ne ta insulté il me semble
> 
> Ça devient pénible



Et bien reprend le post depuis le début alors !!

Et dit moi qui se fou de l'autre le premier !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Et bien reprend le post depuis le début alors !!
> 
> Et dit moi qui se fou de l'autre le premier !


*J&#8217;ai* lu le post depuis la première page. Si tu veux qu&#8217;on t&#8217;aide explique clairement ce qui ne va pas puis, peut-être, tu auras des réponses. Ça s&#8217;appelle dialoguer. Quoi que là c&#8217;est parti sur de mauvaises bases :hosto:


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> *Jai* lu le post depuis la première page. Si tu veux quon taide explique clairement ce qui ne va pas puis, peut-être, tu auras des réponses. Ça sappelle dialoguer. Quoi que là cest parti sur de mauvaises bases :hosto:



deja proposé mais sa a pas marché.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> deja proposé mais sa a pas marché.



Et maintenant, c'est foutu.
La gueule des modos quand ils verront l'état du forums demain.
Il a étalé sa merde partout.


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et maintenant, c'est foutu.
> La gueule des modos quand ils verront l'état du forums demain.
> Il a étalé sa merde partout.



juste dans deux tradada, et encore il les a ouvert donc sa devrais être moins compliqué que prévus.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> juste dans deux tradada, et encore il les a ouvert donc sa devrais être moins compliqué que prévus.


non ils a ouvert des sujets dans touts les forums, et envoyés les mêmes messages dans la plupart des sujets les plus usités


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> La gueule des modos quand ils verront l'état du forums demain.


Et nettoyer avec le futal sur les chevilles pas facile :love:

« ils naident pas » non là vraiment cest injuste ! Vais me reprendre un pack Mac Gé moi. Et les ticheurtes Mac Gé ? Hein les ticheurtes Mac Gé, où sont-ils ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Moi, je trouve surtout qu'il se couche bien tôt


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> MACGENERATION EST LE PLUS BEAU FORUM DU WEB. VOUS ETES TOUS DES GARS SUPERS !!!!



Je ne peux qu'acquiescer.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne peux qu'acquiescer.


+ 1


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

pareil.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> + 1


collabo !


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

bon aller faut sortir si non on vas devoir passer le ballait.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

balais, on écrit, poupée


----------



## toys (24 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> balais, on écrit, poupée



oui je sais pas écrire et mac a des mauvais correcteur d'orthographe.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> oui je sais pas écrire et mac a des mauvais correcteur d'orthographe.


_put'... c'est vrai que c'est de la merde en fait ! il avait raison l'autre alors !

put'.... comme c'est la honte ! :rose:_


----------



## theangeloflove (24 Février 2010)

Je comprend pas pourquoi faire preuve de tant de haine envers les mac et apple en général, alors que tu a acheté ton matos la bas comme un grand sans que sa te sois imposé, donc soit tu te plains pas soit tu n'achète pas apple.....


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Février 2010)

Exactement 
On nous met pas un flingue sur la tempe quand on entre dans un apple store, que je sache.
Puis je trouve qu'il faut voir un peu plus loin que ça : la machine n'a peut-être pas un core i7 mais osx demande tellement peu de ressources comparé à 7 que les 2 machines vont aussi rapidement... Je parle en connaissance de cause, possesseur d'i7, 6gb de ddr3, tout le tralala

Puis les applications magnifiques de osx me font clairement pencher vers le côté fruité de la chose


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Je t'achète tout ton matériel Mac pour le franc symbolique ...


----------



## tombom (24 Février 2010)

J'AI GAGNE UN MACBOOK PRO LES GARS ! j'ai gagné mon paris, il a chié sur tout le forum. mais en plus il a pas fait qu'a moitié. il en a mis partout de sa merde !!!!! oui.

@Moonwalker : t'avais raison : 





> tophe360 est un être diminué


----------



## Gronounours (24 Février 2010)

Boah ca met un peu d'animation  Moi j'aime bien


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Février 2010)

Bon je veux bien le tout je paie juste les frais de ports !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que le correcteur d'orthographe, sur les macs, c'est de la daube.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2010)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai que le correcteur d'orthographe, sur les macs, c'est de la daube.



non, c'est faux... il fonctionne très bien si tu penses à virer la plist de temps en temps... 

En tout cas, c'est pas très gentil de mettre un iCaca pareil sur MacG le jour de l'anniversaire de Stive Jaube (et du miens mais moi, j'suis nettement moins vieux)...


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> J'ai :
> ...




tu t'es trompé... la rubrique Petites annonces c'est pas ici!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> ça me fait rire tous ces cons qui possèdent des produits de merde, et qui en sont content !



Tant qu'ils ne s'aperçoivent pas que ce sont des "produits de merde" ils ne sont pas cons c'est juste après qu'ils le deviennent. Tu fais bien de fuir vers un monde informatique plus intelligent. Je te comprends car les cons ça ose tout c'est d'ailleurs à ça qu'on les reconnaît


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

Ca veut dire quoi, que windows n'est pas un système raciste ? C'est quoi, un OS raciste ?  Un OS qui arrive à faire tourner les jeux windows ? ^^

C'est un peu la faute des développeurs, s'ils ne développent que sous windows, hein ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

le wifi dans les hp c'est pas une bonne idée.

C'est cool en tout cas ça me permet de tester la palette de couleur


----------



## macintosh_plus (24 Février 2010)

Bah ! Vous n'êtes pas très gentils !
Quelqu'un à penser à lui changer sa couche ? :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Trêve de plaisanterie, il dit que les vendeurs ne disent pas qu'il ont des problèmes avec leur machine ! Bah ! Je trouve ça normal c'est pas très vendeur de dire qu'il y a des problèmes. Et puis les vendeurs PC font la même chose, non ?

Pour être utilisateur de PC et de Mac tant au boulot qu'à la maison, je peux dire que j'ai toujours autant de plaisir à travailler sur mac. Cela dit, je n'approuve pas forcément le comportement d'Apple! Mais personne n'est obligé d'acheter les produits Apple et d'être d'accord avec Apple !

Aller mon petit ! Retourne sur Windows et n'oublie pas ton antivirus !


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Bon je veux bien le tout je paie juste les frais de ports !



Faudra aussi que t'écartes un peu plus que les paupières je pense, ça sera plutôt des frais de porc, mais ça vaut le coup, je te donne le feu vert !


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

toys a dit:


> merci de ta participation et a bientôt. (et tu rendras le mots de passe a la personne don tu a piqué le compte car il vas pas être contemp)



Oui je pense aussi que la personne dont tophe a usurpé le compte, ne sera pas *contente* de voir ça...


----------



## itako (24 Février 2010)

J'ai pas tout lu hin, mais je tombe la dessus au petit matin et ça me fait marrer, c'est quand même super compulsif comme réaction, aussi compulsif que tes achats à la con, quand tu achète un truc tu te renseigne avant, au lieu de vouloir faire comme tout le monde et sucer steevy j' pour faire le bô.

:mouais:


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui je pense aussi que la personne dont tophe a usurpé le compte, ne sera pas *contente* de voir ça...



Parce que, en plus, cette personne a usurpé le compte de quelqu'un  ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Parce que, en plus, cette personne a usurpé le compte de quelqu'un  ?


Tu crois toujours tout ce qu'on te dit ?!...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Apple c'est un système fermé, ils ne voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez, leurs produits n'ont rien, mais alors rien avoir avec les standards du marcher, et ça complique tout, ils ne pensent qu'à bloquer tout ce qu'on pourrait faire avec.


Avant d'acheter du tout Apple fallait se renseigner et tu ne te serais pas fait avoir.    



tophe630 a dit:


> Un iphone qui est capable de faire plein de choses, mais dont les fonctionnalités sont bloquées. Et qui est toujours en panne, qui est associable car il ne veux pas comuniquer avec les autres téléphones.


Fallait acheter un téléphone pour tes besoins et non un suivre le marketing bêtement, Apple n'est pas le seul a faire des smartphones avec de multiples fonctions.    



tophe630 a dit:


> Un macbook pro qui n'est compatible avec rien, et qui s'avère, au finale, pas plus fiable qu'un PC. J'en suis à mon second macbook en 1 an, le premier étant une belle saloperie.


J'ai encore mon PPC qui tourne comme une horloge (audio/vidéo/internet/bureautique/émulation/vieux jeux non finis) et je n'ai pas attendu que ce soit le dernier tout fraîchement sorti pour ne pas servir de beta testeur mais j'ai opté pour une gamme déjà longtemps sur le marché et donc mieux rodée.    



tophe630 a dit:


> un ipod classique qui a 3 ans et qui est le seul produit valable de chez Apple, bref Apple c'était bien, mais ça devient de plus en plus nul !!!!!!


Pareil, il existe aussi bien qu'un iPod et bien plus ouvert et facile d'accès. Mon Archos par exemple ne m'a pas coûté plus cher, possède un bon espace de stockage et est compatible avec de nombreux formats audio et vidéo tout en se connectant d'une facilité déconcertante sur Windows/MacOS/Linux.    



tophe630 a dit:


> Je vais retourner chez les PC avec leur systèmes ouverts sur tout, mais j'hésite encore entre Windows qui est une saloperie aussi mais pas raciste contairement à mac OS.
> Ou bien Linux, avec lequel il faut avoir un doctora d'informatique pour le faire fonctionner.


Fait bien ce que tu veux, moi je reste sur mon Mac très ouvert et mes autres appareils non frappés de la pomme compatibles avec l'extérieur. Le marketing c'est bien, l'écouter ça craint.


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

Et puis avec les nouvelles distribs linux, plus besoin d'avoir un doctorat en informatique  Ubuntu est assez accessibles, et si besoin il y a de l'IRC en français pour aider...


----------



## McDiane (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> C'est quand même la seuls marque à avoir imposé son propre forfait téléphonique !!
> .



Oui les forfait Iphone sont assez limités mais il suffit de se demander pourquoi, et on se rend compte que ces forfaits sont les mieux adaptés: acheter un Iphone pour un forfait bloqué d'une ou 2 heures sans internet par exemple ne rime à rien puisque le principal intérêt de ce smart phone est justement l'accès libre à internet qui permet de télécharger toutes les applications nécessaires! Donc si apple impose ses forfaits, c'est qu'il y a de bonnes raison!!

Et soit dit en passant, les revendeurs apple ne sont pas les seuls à dire que l'Iphone est un des meilleurs téléphone portable sur le marché (pour le moment), n'importe quel vendeur orange, sfr, bouygues ou autre dirait la même chose!!

 Tophe, je pense simplement que tu n'a pas eu de chance sur tes produits...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Février 2010)

McDiane a dit:


> Et soit dit en passant, les revendeurs apple ne sont pas les seuls à dire que l'Iphone est un des meilleurs téléphone portable sur le marché (pour le moment), n'importe quel vendeur orange, sfr, bouygues ou autre dirait la même chose!!



Normal vu la prime qu'ils doivent avoir pour un tel achat.


----------



## bompi (24 Février 2010)

Pourquoi _raciste_ (j'ai dû louper quelque chose ...) ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

L'essentiel, c'est que le fil, déjà bien abimé, sur la sortie des peut être futur probable MacBook Pro (les conventions, merci) n'ai pas été touché&#8230; sinon on pouvait considerer le fil comme définitivement perdu :rateau:



@bompi : raciste ? Pt'et pour attendre le point Godwin. Parce qu'au final, en 5 pages, pas un Godwin (et pourtant, on l'a frolé )


----------



## Baracca (24 Février 2010)

Il est parti le Mr


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Il est parti le Mr



Oui. Je l'ai vu passer avec une belle chemise blanche dont les manches étaient nouées dans le dos.
Mackie et Web'O, habillé(e)s en infirmière l'accompagnaient. Ce n'était pas très beau à voir : le pauvre bavait comme un chien enragé et le fil de sa souris, avalée hier soir, trainait déjà derrière lui comme une queue de marsupilami.


----------

